

Twitter Acquires Palo Alto-Based Scalable Computing Startup Ubalo - ramykhuffash
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/09/twitter-acquires-palo-alto-based-scalable-computing-startup-ubalo/

======
vosper
I went to the same high school as Ubalo CEO Jacob Mattingly, and even in a
school full of smart people he stood out as particularly talented. I also saw
his presentation at RICON last year and was impressed with the potential of
their technology for facilitating API sandboxes and lowering the barrier to
entry for developers. I'm happy for Ubalo that they've been successfully
acquired and wish them all the best!

------
brooksbp
Does anyone know anything about Ubalo's IP?

~~~
josh2600
No idea, but I'm of particularly interest because their performance numbers
are abysmal. There has to be something else going on here.

1 second per thousand records is not fast :/.

~~~
dsl
It says right in the article, it is an acquire.

I've had Twitter sniffing around my last two startups looking to bring in
talent. At this point I just don't think they are getting qualified engineers
applying.

